# Ideas on network-related project



## asys (Mar 13, 2018)

So, I could use some suggestion on network-related project. Preferably those that don't involve more than a single host (virtualization such as VirtualBox and GNS3 is desirable). I take a course in "Networking and data communication" but the focus is much less on the "data communication" and more on configuring network devices. Most of what I learn are the Cisco's stuff but I do go on my own in learning a little bit about the TCP/IP protocols (Ethernet II, ARP, IPv4, IPv6, ICMP,  NDP and etc.) and their format. Frankly, I've no idea on what kind of project to go for since what I've learned so far has more to do with configuring and implementing topologies, routing(static, OSPF, EIGRP, RIP) and addressing scheme(OSI layer 3). And of course, I'm open to idea of utilizing Freebsd as part of this project.

I hope to come up with something that has some depth to it (duration of 2 to 3 months) but not too complex to a point that it's not doable.

PS:- If this kind of question is inappropriate, kindly notify me.


----------



## tingo (Mar 13, 2018)

It depends what you put into "network-related project" here.
Are services that utilize a network appropriate? Then you could set a web frontend vm + a database vm (or even web + app + db vms)
Or how about an IoT solution? set up sensors and switches reporting to / controlled by mqtt + a nice web user interface (Home Assistant is my favorite)
the possibilites are endless...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 13, 2018)

I guess this kind of subject get more attention on Mailing Lists.

Anyway, you may want to went in HERE and HERE.


----------



## asys (Mar 14, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> I guess this kind of subject get more attention on Mailing Lists.
> 
> Anyway, you may want to went in HERE and HERE.



Well, thanks for suggesting the mailing list. Anyway, I forgot to mention that though I do read code to a certain degree(C, Java, shell, Perl), I rarely write my own. So, project that relies heavily on programming proficiency will take me more time than I would hope to


----------



## asys (Mar 14, 2018)

tingo said:


> It depends what you put into "network-related project" here.
> Are services that utilize a network appropriate? Then you could set a web frontend vm + a database vm (or even web + app + db vms)
> Or how about an IoT solution? set up sensors and switches reporting to / controlled by mqtt + a nice web user interface (Home Assistant is my favorite)
> the possibilites are endless...



Of course web-based apps is kinda appropriate but as I mentioned in my original post, I mostly dabble with OSI Layer 3 stuff and rarely have to deal with application layer. I prefer project that can be done solely on my pc, so IoT is low on my list.


----------

